
The map of ideas how the universe appeared from nothing [pdf] - hunvreus
http://immortality-roadmap.com/universeorigin7.pdf
======
OtterCoder
It's an overview, but not a particularly deep or accurate one. Good on you for
starting to think about the big questions, but don't be so dismissive. Serious
people with serious reasons have believed every one of these. Don't discount
them until you know why they were believed.

~~~
fiatjaf
It seems to be the classical first-grade-teacher mentality: "look at this shit
people used to believe 1000 years ago, they were so stupid!".

But if and when you go there and read the work in which these old people said
what they believed you got convinced -- and you barely know that you are
convinced of the same points you in the past found ridiculous under the
guidance of your primary teacher.

~~~
OtterCoder
This is why I'm religious.

~~~
spacehacker
This is also why I'm agnostic.

Thousands of people of equal brilliance have come up with vastly different
explanations for what appears to be the same thing. As a conclusion they must
all be vastly overconfident.

~~~
13of40
I used to call myself an agnostic, but one day about 20 years back I sat
myself down and asked, all bullshit and personal feelings aside, which
narrative I thought was _really_ true - evolution/chemistry/physics or the
invisible hand of spirits. Since then I call myself an atheist.

------
meric
My religious belief is based on several categories in this post - the universe
is created by God's observation of it, as God's experience, and this universe
exists [in comparison to God] as much as our own experience of our reflection
is real. And God is the ultimate reality, and our reality is merely a
reflection of Him/Her. I.e. By analogy, As a man observes himself in the
mirror, a reflection is created.

And since all the intelligence and conciousness on Earth is part of this
reality we experience, and Earth is such a small part of this reality, being
more stars in the universe than sand on Earth, this reality is very
intelligent and conscious. And this only illuminates and reflects the eternal
and infinite power of God, the One, the most High.

~~~
WhitneyLand
If you travelled back in time to ancient Greece, what would say to people who
described polytheism with great reverence and said they believe in Zeus,
Poseidon, and Hades because they represent the ultimate truth?

~~~
fiatjaf
The way Greeks treated their polytheism is very different from the fundamental
Christian attitude towards God.

You should had predicted this if you were actually gave a sincere thought to
the matter instead of just repeating this atheistic arguments.

~~~
WhitneyLand
I'm not repeating anyone else's arguments, the thought just came to mind.

Also, I didn't say anything about atheism.

Finally, I do give sincere thought to these matters and try not to ever be
disrespectful of anyone's belief system. Sorry if you felt that way.

~~~
fiatjaf
I know you think the thought just came to your mind, but it is so repeated
that I think it came not from your pure experience and thinking.

I'm sorry if I offended (and keep offending) you, also.

Also, although you didn't say anything about atheism, you surely are an
atheist, right?

------
quickben
This will be an everlasting topic, as being inside this system we call a
universe, prevents us from looking outside of it, and thus deriving the outer
rules that drives it.

Universe, uni verse, one song.

~~~
ovibos
This point of view is addressed in 6.3

------
senectus1
This really does suffer from a significant flaw... That the universe (as we're
aware of it) came from "nothing".

Not to mention that we "know" what "nothing" is... we have no examples of
"nothing". Not sure how we could really define it properly to begin with.

------
niels_olson
I can't connect, and the Google cache is unreadable. Can anyone repost on a
mirror?

------
based2
typo reserch

------
amriksohata
Great scientists including Oppenheimer and Einstein drew inspiration from
Hindu texts, the Vedas and Srimad Bhagvatam goes into very specific detail of
how the Universe was created. They go into detail of how many Universes
actually exist in the causal ocean, these are created and destroyed in an
instant, but their lifetimes seem an eternity to us inside the Universe. i.e
space time being curved and all that. Hindu texts went into this detail long
before any other scientists "discovered it" and Aryabhatta a Hindu scientist
also elaborated on this.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Putting quotes around Einstein discovering spacetime is insulting and totally
incorrect.

Hindu cosmology is based on religion and supernatural concepts, it is not
science. It's interesting that Hindu mythology included references to a
multiverse and other concepts that sound similar to modern theories. It's also
interesting that science fiction writers have foreshadowed future
achievements, but Jules Verne is not a scientist.

A lot of scientists are inspired by fiction, that doesn't mean you start
putting their accomplishments in quotes.

~~~
amriksohata
@WhitneyLand Sorry for insulting you with the truth lol!

The specific thing I am talking about is not based on supernatural concepts,
as @DougN7 said, turns out half the Science that comes out has to be revised
when they realise its not true.

There was a time when Scientists said in the 60s that smoking was good for
you, then there were the Harvard Scientists that were bought out to say that
sugar has no effect on our weight. Now tell me, if such great scientists can
get it wrong, how can you be insulted?

Comparing ideas that great scientists read up on as fiction is insulting to
both their theories and you're only fooling people.

~~~
WhitneyLand
>thing I am talking about is not based on supernatural concepts

Please cite evidence that Hindu cosmology is falsifiable. If it's not
falsifiable it's supernatural.

Science doesn't always have to be right, it just has to be willing to be
proven wrong. That's how it's supposed to work.

>that great scientists read up on as fiction is insulting

Read a little history, this happens all the time.

~~~
amriksohata
"Science doesn't always have to be right, it just has to be willing to be
proven wrong. That's how it's supposed to work."

That my friend is the ultimate cop out clause, its like saying "oh we can bash
religion for when its wrong but you cant bash science".

